# Tia's body found



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Police found dead body at her grandmothers house search is on for grandmothers partner.

Sickening, I'm sorry to say that it was obvious something was amiss.

No CCTV footage of the girl leaving the house.

Rip Tia


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Horrible news and what an awful world we live in. At least the parents can find a tiny morsel of peace in the fact they now know what has happened to her.

Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahhh **** news.

RIP - No doubt that the grandmothers partner will be prime suspect for this, I think he had already been arrested in connection with it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Terrible news and all too predictable from the outset,as s&c said,clearly something amiss.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Who is Tia ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

He is on the run!

RIP Tia



Gary29 said:
 

> Ahhh **** news.
> 
> RIP - No doubt that the grandmothers partner will be prime suspect for this, I think he had already been arrested in connection with it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sad end to this story. hope whoever done it gets caught and put away where they belong


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

After she'd been missing a few days, I feared the worst.

RIP Tia.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He's now done a runner! I knew something was off about him!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Shocking news, that is just terrible, very very sad.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

no doubt something sinister happened leading up to the poor girls death


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

lxm said:


> no doubt something sinister happened leading up to the poor girls death


Yep, he's probably a peado.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How the hell has it taken the police so long to find the body when she was right under their noses??

And they've now got a man hunt underway to find the bloke they released on bail, the police have got a lot of questions to answer IMO.

Poor girl


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The family must be going through hell, I cannot imagine experiencing this.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> How the hell has it taken the police so long to find the body when she was right under their noses??
> 
> And they've now got a man hunt underway to find the bloke they released on bail, the police have got a lot of questions to answer IMO.
> 
> Poor girl


Firstly they didnt release anyone on bail He was taken in as a witness to be questioned he was at no time under detention or arrest. (just like the granmother was taken in for a witness statement and questioning)

I love how people always blame and complain no matter the outcome, They turned to the search of the grans house with going through lines of enquiry, lots of different dynamics dictate where is searched first etc


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

what a f#####g world we live in.

i hope to god some psycho recognises the c##t before the police get hold of him. innocent till proven gui... f##k that he wouldnt have run if he hadnt had something to do with it.

as a father i cant even begin to understand what her loved ones are going through the poor lass.

my thoughts are with them.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> no doubt something sinister happened leading up to the poor girls death


Unfortunately exactly what I was thinking, I'm sort of glad I don't have any children to be honest when you hear things like this seem to be happening nearly once a month at least. Who am I to bring a child into this world when it is not a very nice place to live full stop, granted you can make it as comfortable as possible but there are too many sick individuals out there!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lockon said:


> He's now done a runner! I knew something was off about him!


His interview was shifty, he kept laughing nervously and didn't seem that sincere to me, not the actions of a distraught family member imo but someone with something to hide.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

lxm said:


> Firstly they didnt release anyone on bail He was taken in as a witness to be questioned he was at no time under detention or arrest. (just like the granmother was taken in for a witness statement and questioning)
> 
> I love how people always blame and complain no matter the outcome, They turned to the search of the grans house with going through lines of enquiry, lots of different dynamics dictate where is searched first etc


But surely the last place she was definately seen would be the first place you look ?

If you lose anything people say " where was the last place you saw it ?"


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Poor kid, couldnt imagine what her parents are going tho.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tia Sharp's step-grandfather, Stuart Hazell, said in a news interview yesterday, "I loved her to bits".

Wrong choice of verb.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

it always seems to be someone close to the victim...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lets just hope they catch him before the coward like many is found hanging in the woods/garage


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

The world we live in truly terrifies me. I mean honestly what goes through these people's heads. How does anybody think that it's ok? At what point do they not question what they are doing?


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

This is tragic, such a useless loss of life and so very sad, can only imagine what she had to endure before she died. : ( Let's hope he is caught quickly.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Knew things were dodgy when they said Tia's grandmothers' partner who use to go out with Tia's mother.

Police have detached that house more than once, on the third search they found the body.

What were they doing the first two times eating donaughts and drinking tea.

The police recruited officers from the Olympics to help with the hunt, perhaps if they could look properly in the most obvious of places it would save some heartache.

The child apparently left her grandmothers for the shops, so the grandmothers partner said, but no CCTV of her anywhere are they that stupid!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

scum, filthy low grade scum....and i wonder how much the gran mother knew?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this the 12yr old girl that went missing? So sad


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Love to get my hands on this fcukin scum bag !!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

like to get a chainsaw on the rubbish.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Knew things were dodgy when they said Tia's grandmothers' partner who use to go out with Tia's mother.
> 
> Police have detached that house more than once, on the third search they found the body.
> 
> ...


You are firstly looking for a girl, only after a period you start looking for a body.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Police found dead body at her grandmothers house search is on for grandmothers partner.
> 
> Sickening, I'm sorry to say that it was obvious something was amiss.
> 
> ...


Sadly somewhat typical

Poor kid

Kaza


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Police found dead body at her grandmothers house search is on for grandmothers partner.
> 
> Sickening, I'm sorry to say that it was obvious something was amiss.
> 
> ...


It was totally obvious. I dont mean to sound a cnut but for once it just didnt seem right and it was glaringly obvious. God bless her little soul. Id ****ing hang the ****ing lot if they dont speak the truth.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> His interview was shifty, he kept laughing nervously and didn't seem that sincere to me, not the actions of a distraught family member imo but someone with something to hide.


also he keeps refering to her in the past tense....

"I LOVED her to bits" instead of "i love her to bits"

"she WAS like my own daughter" instead of "she's like my own daughter" etc etc

criminologists always say that's double iffy, the inference being refering to her in the past tense suggests that he already knows that she's dead


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd gut him like a fish.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Love to get my hands on this fcukin scum bag !!!


scum bag doesn't quite cut it mate, the perpetrator should be lucky to be considered subhuman.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

TG123 said:


> also he keeps refering to her in the past tense....
> 
> "I LOVED her to bits" instead of "i love her to bits"
> 
> ...


How the hell didn't the police pick up on that? Jesus christ... damn good point.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

why dont police search the close families house's immediately! I for one believe if I had a daughter who was say kidnapped, would clearly be upset if they wanted to search my house, but I'd understand its necessary and I would have nothing to hide.

The only people who would kick off is people who had something to hide IMO.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Now now careful boys as much as I would be joining the head of the que for 24hrs with this scum accompanied by a set of surgical instruments, we must watch what we say or UKM's Human rights brigade AKA Mighty Panda and his Little friends will be decending on us from a great height.

If these human rights lot cant understand why these sub human animals make many of us sick to our stomachs and the feeling they should forgo any such politicAl correctness billocks, it's a sad future we have in front of our country. Not to mention the **** state it's already in through such rubbish.

Rant over as you were gents.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Now now careful boys as much as I would be joining the head of the que for 24hrs with this scum accompanied by a set of surgical instruments, we must watch what we say or UKM's Human rights brigade AKA Mighty Panda and his Little friends will be decending on us from a great height.
> 
> If these human rights lot cant understand why these sub human animals make many of us sick to our stomachs and the feeling *they should forgo any such politicAl correctness billocks,* it's a sad future we have in front of our country. Not to mention the **** state it's already in through such rubbish.
> 
> Rant over as you were gents.


Hear, hear. Break someones human rights, then yours should be taken away


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Not beng funny but where do you hide a body in a house in warm humid weather...? I wonder if that's the only reason they found her?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hear, hear. Break someones human rights, then yours should be taken away


Exactly the sorta crap I'm talking about!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

If you look at the last 10 years and cases similar to this you will note the police place their main suspect on TV, this is usually under the guidance of a criminologist who is assessing the reactions, body language and verbal language used.

Now the child is at peace from whatever she faced leading up to her death and likely before too for a short period in time.

Capital punishment should be reinstated for MURDER ,

Kaza


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not beng funny but where do you hide a body in a house in warm humid weather...? I wonder if that's the only reason they found her?


The freezer? 

Crazy situation though, do they know how she died yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

we all best hope one of you tough guys find him before the police to deliver justice eh


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Hes been arrested


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Hes been arrested


shame, he will no doubt now get a nice easy life in prison instead of being stabbed, burnt to death, chainsawed, hacked to bits etc by the UKM keyboard vigilantes


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> shame, he will no doubt now get a nice easy life in prison instead of being stabbed, burnt to death, chainsawed, hacked to bits etc by the UKM keyboard vigilantes


I would have taken my keyboard with me so that when I found him, I could bash it in his direction, that mother fcuker!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldnt be surprized if someone does him some damage in prison you only hope anyway!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> I would have taken my keyboard with me so that when I found him, I could bash it in his direction, that mother fcuker!


not if I got there first, I would have fed him to sharks then made toothpaste out of him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thing is Ash hand on heart how could you control yourself if you did see him.

Mind you knowing my luck it would be mistaken identity.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My Daughters name is Mia,she Has a friend Tia, i feel terrible reading this,Rip little girl xx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thing is Ash hand on heart how could you control yourself if you did see him.
> 
> Mind you knowing my luck it would be mistaken identity.


pretty easily mate, I have no connection to him whatsoever. plenty horrible shit happens every day by some seriously wrong people, I dont feel the need to hunt them down either. generally people are all talk when it comes to a lot of things in life. "I'd have smashed him in the face blah blah" yeh ok


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> pretty easily mate, I have no connection to him whatsoever. plenty horrible shit happens every day by some seriously wrong people, I dont feel the need to hunt them down either. generally people are all talk when it comes to a lot of things in life. "I'd have smashed him in the face blah blah" yeh ok


True

Bit of a c*ck move to point it out on a topic like this, though :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> True
> 
> Bit of a c*ck move to point it out on a topic like this, though :whistling:


sorry, point me in the direction of the tragic thread it should be in or tell someone who gives a ****


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> pretty easily mate, I have no connection to him whatsoever. plenty horrible shit happens every day by some seriously wrong people, I dont feel the need to hunt them down either. generally people are all talk when it comes to a lot of things in life. "I'd have smashed him in the face blah blah" yeh ok


Proven many times on tv shows too!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry big man.

Please don't ridicule me via internet forum


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Sorry big man.
> 
> Please don't ridicule me via internet forum


dont believe I did kid. but carry on


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont believe I did kid. but carry on


Roid rage.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> Roid rage.


damn straight


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

12 year old girl, 46year old grandmother and a 37 year old 'Step grandfather'!!

If that's not broken Britain I don't know what is!

Rip Tia


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Anyone think grandma is in on it?

Saw a clip of her leaving the house after the body had been found she didn't look distraught or in pieces like I imagined she should.

If her and her partner have lived in the house for a week while she has been missing how the hell has she not discovered the body let alone the police.

They ain't exactly massive houses!

The mother has been fairly quiet throughout! She use to go out with the suspect then Tia's gran went out with him.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

FGT said:


> 12 year old girl, 46year old grandmother and a 37 year old 'Step grandfather'!!
> 
> If that's not broken Britain I don't know what is!
> 
> Rip Tia


Step grand father who has also been step dad now that's a broken Britain.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

All very dodgey


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> View attachment 91308












anyway, back to the thread


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think a lot of the people on this thread should consider a carreer in the police force.


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> shame,* he will no doubt now get a nice easy life in prison* instead of being stabbed, burnt to death, chainsawed, hacked to bits etc by the UKM keyboard vigilantes


Dunno so much, I'm sure there's nice pan of prison nepalm bubbling away with his name on it. Or at least I hope there is.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

robbo1978 said:


> Dunno so much, I'm sure there's nice pan of prison nepalm bubbling away with his name on it. Or at least I hope there is.


yeh the comment was a bit tongue in cheek. he will certainly be a marked man


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I think a lot of the people on this thread should consider a carreer in the police force.


Or prime minister.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Or prime minister.


or Danny Dyer


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

What is happening too this country? There seems to be more f*cked up people than ever before. And it's sad to say this sort of thing is becoming more and more common. Sick


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> or Danny Dyer


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What is happening too this country? There seems to be more f*cked up people than ever before. And it's sad to say this sort of thing is becoming more and more common. Sick


Yea man, ive been around for 300 years and i can say humanity has gone down hill in the last few years.

except the holocaust.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Lockon said:


> He's now done a runner! I knew something was off about him!


Watch this video and take note of the tense he uses when he talks about her. he is talking about someone he knows is dead.

"She used to like eating sausage rolls" "She was always like that" "She was a happy person"

You don't start talking about someone in past tense just because you haven't seen them for 7 days.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I think a lot of the people on this thread should consider a carreer in the police force.


I think the police force should consider investigating their house search protocols.

1) check tea bags

2) check kettle

3) check tap

4) check mug

5) check chair will support seated weight while drinking tea

6) leave mug for owner to clean

7) ignore dead body in fridge behind carton of milk

8) leave house, back to station for a cup of tea


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> I think the police force should consider investigating their house search protocols.
> 
> 1) check tea bags
> 
> ...


hahahaha! point 7


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> I think the police force should consider investigating their house search protocols.
> 
> 1) check tea bags
> 
> ...


NUMBER 9 WITHOUT A DOUBT, thats why he did it, ok wheres my reward crime solved.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait a minuite ... 1st time I've seen that interview, that interview was filmed in the house of her grandmother. So she was dead, in that house whilst the interview was going on.

Also, I remember readin that it was the 3rd time the house got searched.

Also, refuring back to the video.... He HOOVERED up dog mess?


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep looking through that video and it just shows your more and more every time and I'm crap at picking up body language and hints ask my misses 9 times out of ten I take im fine or its ok as exactly that . So someone trained in this must have completely ripped it apart.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gridlock said:


> Watch this video and take note of the tense he uses when he talks about her. he is talking about someone he knows is dead.
> 
> "She used to like eating sausage rolls" "She was always like that" "She was a happy person"
> 
> You don't start talking about someone in past tense just because you haven't seen them for 7 days.


I don't think he was saying "she was", he was saying "she is" but it's just his scummy Croydon accent making it sound different.


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

From another forum:-

Mark Williams-Thomas (the interviewer in the video) is one of the leading experts in analyzing body language, he is a criminologist and child protection expert and former police Detective specialising in major crime, seems to have worked on many of the big cases.

I don't think this was by accident he was asking the questions.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> How the hell didn't the police pick up on that? Jesus christ... damn good point.


The Police probably did pick up on it and is more than likely the reason the house was searched. You got to remember that the initial case was a missing person case. They were starting off with the impression that she had walked away. It's only when things don't start adding up in those lines of enquiry that they would look to other things.



onthebuild said:


> why dont police search the close families house's immediately! I for one believe if I had a daughter who was say kidnapped, would clearly be upset if they wanted to search my house, but I'd understand its necessary and I would have nothing to hide.
> 
> The only people who would kick off is people who had something to hide IMO.


Because if they did do that they would be criticised by the innocent families for wasting time, I know for fact that if one of my kids went missing, I would be p!ssed off if the Police kept coming back to search my house!

I can't believe people are blaming the Police when the details aren't clear yet. They were approached for a missing girl, they clearly started enquires along those lines which wouldn't involve searching the parents house, and then after 2 failed searches went back a 3rd time to search again and found a body. No details have been released on how the body was found or why it was missed in the two searches before. I haven't even seen a confirmed report from the Police that they did actually carry out two full searches. It seems more that the press are suggesting they searched twice when in reality the Police were probably searching for clues to where she might have gone, which would involved only looking in her bedroom and the living area's. That type of search wouldn't involve looking in the loft. So why are people criticising so quickly?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> The Police probably did pick up on it and is more than likely the reason the house was searched. You got to remember that the initial case was a missing person case. They were starting off with the impression that she had walked away. It's only when things don't start adding up in those lines of enquiry that they would look to other things.
> 
> Because if they did do that they would be criticised by the innocent families for wasting time, I know for fact that if one of my kids went missing, I would be p!ssed off if the Police kept coming back to search my house!
> 
> I can't believe people are blaming the Police when the details aren't clear yet. They were approached for a missing girl, they clearly started enquires along those lines which wouldn't involve searching the parents house, and then after 2 failed searches went back a 3rd time to search again and found a body. No details have been released on how the body was found or why it was missed in the two searches before. I haven't even seen a confirmed report from the Police that they did actually carry out two full searches. It seems more that the press are suggesting they searched twice when in reality the Police were probably searching for clues to where she might have gone, which would involved only looking in her bedroom and the living area's. That type of search wouldn't involve looking in the loft. So why are people criticising so quickly?


because the police cant do right in most peoples opinions. if they had reported the girl missing and the police turned up to get some details and said "check the fridge" and found her in 5 minutes people would complain they didnt find her in 4.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> How the hell didn't the police pick up on that? Jesus christ... damn good point.





Ashcrapper said:


> because the police cant do right in most peoples opinions. if they had reported the girl missing and the police turned up to get some details and said "check the fridge" and found her in 5 minutes people would complain they didnt find her in 4.


I agree, and in some ways I suppose it's born out of compassion and sadness for the victim, but most of the time it just comes across as having a dig at the Police for the sake of it. I suppose though we are a nation of moaners!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

how did they not find the body beforehand?

I can imagine them searching the house like the part from life of brian, where roman soldiers all run into the house.. " found this spoon sir "


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

aparently the 1st search was of the garden . and not the house

the 2nd was of the house but failed to find anything

and then they brought dogs in on the 3rd time.

then they found this spoon


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I agree, and in some ways I suppose it's born out of compassion and sadness for the victim, but most of the time it just comes across as having a dig at the Police for the sake of it. I suppose though we are a nation of moaners!


Listen, I like the police on the whole they do a good job but this is a collosal f.ck up no matter what way you look at it. The most logical place to look for someone or something missing is the last place they were seen. I understand that it was a missing person enquiry, but they still should have searched the house. If my 13 year old daughter went missing and they said they needed to search my house I would f.cking help them.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> how did they not find the body beforehand?
> 
> I can imagine them searching the house like the part from life of brian, where roman soldiers all run into the house.. " found this spoon sir "


I'm sure that if a child of yours went missing you would expect the police to be out on the streets looking for them not pulling your floorboards up. A sense of perspective would come in handy here. Nobody thought this was a murder enquiry initially....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I'm sure that if a child of yours went missing you would expect the police to be out on the streets looking for them not pulling your floorboards up. A sense of perspective would come in handy here. Nobody thought this was a murder enquiry initially....


away with you and your rational thought. there's no place for you here


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> away with you and your rational thought. there's no place for you here


Yeah, sorry. I though long and hard before posting too. I won't make that mistake again....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm sure that if a child of yours went missing you would expect the police to be out on the streets looking for them not pulling your floorboards up. A sense of perspective would come in handy here. Nobody thought this was a murder enquiry initially....


Indeed. If I was in that situation and the first thing they did was walk up to the attic, I'd be pretty p1ssed


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Indeed. If I was in that situation and the first thing they did was walk up to the attic, I'd be pretty p1ssed


And if it turned up she had been in the attic all along? That would pis. me off.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, sorry. *I though* long and hard before posting too. I won't make that mistake again....


doing it again mate. they will be burning you as a witch if you carry on. just say you would slice him up and the police need shooting and fall in line


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

This guy if he is responsible should hang.

P.S Lots of misquoting going down about what he said in the video. But emotions run high so can understand why.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> doing it again mate. they will be burning you as a witch if you carry on. just say you would slice him up and the police need shooting and fall in line


My God! You see how easy it becomes. I'll be reading The Sun next...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

they arrested 2 more people in connection to the murder.

I didnt catch who, but more than likley the grandmother and one of the step grandads mates


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> And if it turned up she had been in the attic all along? That would pis. me off.


Well obviously, because you'd have been caught and up for murder 

Joking aside, If my child went missing, I would search the house top and bottom to be sure so wouldn't need the Police to do it. This was a missing person so the Police would naturally assume that the family had checked the attic. They probably even asked this bloke if he had searched the house top and bottom to check she wasn't hiding and of course he would have said yes. The Police have to follow a line of enquiry which then progressed into them having suspicions about the house. It hasn't even been confirmed what type of search was carried out in the house before the Police found the body. If they were searching for clues as to where she might have run away to, they would have asked the family what rooms she used. They simply would not have searched the attic for that type of search as it would be useless. Also, they were looking for a missing child not a body so the search wouldn't have been that extensive. A body can be put in places that a live child cannot.

All these people saying they should have searched their house first etc, what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? The Police can't treat every missing child report as a murder case and start searching the relatives houses unless there is evidence to suggest it. That's how our country operates. As I said before if my kid went missing, I would search the house myself to make sure she wasn't hiding. If the Police then turned up with a search team and started pulling my house apart just so they could make sure I hadn't killed her and hidden the body, and that it was in fact a missing child case, I would be pretty fvcking ****ed off and would be criticising them for wasting time!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> And if it turned up she had been in the attic all along? That would pis. me off.


How often does that happen for every missing child? Not enough to warrant causing more grief for someone who's child is missing imo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Well obviously, because you'd have been caught and up for murder
> 
> Joking aside, If my child went missing, I would search the house top and bottom to be sure so wouldn't need the Police to do it. This was a missing person so the Police would naturally assume that the family had checked the attic. They probably even asked this bloke if he had searched the house top and bottom to check she wasn't hiding and of course he would have said yes. The Police have to follow a line of enquiry which then progressed into them having suspicions about the house. It hasn't even been confirmed what type of search was carried out in the house before the Police found the body. If they were searching for clues as to where she might have run away to, they would have asked the family what rooms she used. They simply would not have searched the attic for that type of search as it would be useless. Also, they were looking for a missing child not a body so the search wouldn't have been that extensive. A body can be put in places that a live child cannot.
> 
> All these people saying they should have searched their house first etc, what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? The Police can't treat every missing child report as a murder case and start searching the relatives houses unless there is evidence to suggest it. That's how our country operates. As I said before if my kid went missing, I would search the house myself to make sure she wasn't hiding. If the Police then turned up with a search team and started pulling my house apart just so they could make sure I hadn't killed her and hidden the body, and that it was in fact a missing child case, I would be pretty fvcking ****ed off and would be criticising them for wasting time!


yes but he looked shifty didnt he so all the armchair detectives immediately knew that he was guilty. just like this fella when Joanna Yeates was killed.










Oh wait...


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Well obviously, because you'd have been caught and up for murder
> 
> Joking aside, If my child went missing, I would search the house top and bottom to be sure so wouldn't need the Police to do it. This was a missing person so the Police would naturally assume that the family had checked the attic. They probably even asked this bloke if he had searched the house top and bottom to check she wasn't hiding and of course he would have said yes. The Police have to follow a line of enquiry which then progressed into them having suspicions about the house. It hasn't even been confirmed what type of search was carried out in the house before the Police found the body. If they were searching for clues as to where she might have run away to, they would have asked the family what rooms she used. They simply would not have searched the attic for that type of search as it would be useless. Also, they were looking for a missing child not a body so the search wouldn't have been that extensive. A body can be put in places that a live child cannot.
> 
> All these people saying they should have searched their house first etc, what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? The Police can't treat every missing child report as a murder case and start searching the relatives houses unless there is evidence to suggest it. That's how our country operates. As I said before if my kid went missing, I would search the house myself to make sure she wasn't hiding. If the Police then turned up with a search team and started pulling my house apart just so they could make sure I hadn't killed her and hidden the body, and that it was in fact a missing child case, I would be pretty fvcking ****ed off and would be criticising them for wasting time!


I agree to an extent with what you are saying. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, it is very easy for me to say "they should have done this or that" without being there etc. It just seems unbelievable they took a week to find her in the llast place she was seen.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> they arrested 2 more people in connection to the murder.
> 
> I didnt catch who, but more than likley the grandmother and one of the step grandads mates


Yeah they have arrested the grandmother for murder and the next door neighbour for assisting. What wicked and sick people do this to a young girl, let alone to your own flesh and blood.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

its disgusting what this country is really coming to, just cant get away from it now, it was only yesterday i was housebound cos some fkin idiot I went school with decided to shootout a load of houses on my street and throw a bunch of hand grenades though someones window.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The grandmother has been arrested now for murder.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

NovemberDelta said:


> I agree to an extent with what you are saying. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, it is very easy for me to say "they should have done this or that" without being there etc. It just seems unbelievable they took a week to find her in the llast place she was seen.


like others had said, if shed done a runner and was injured in the woods or summit and they had focused their attention on the familys houses then everyone would be complaining that they didnt search outside well enough for her.

the cops are dammed if the do and dammed if they dont and everyone assumes they are stupid, when alot of the time they are making sure that when/if some evidence does turn up, they have everything in place to act upon it and get an airtight case.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

andysutils said:


> its disgusting what this country is really coming to, just cant get away from it now, it was only yesterday i was housebound cos some fkin idiot I went school with decided to shootout a load of houses on my street and throw a bunch of hand grenades though someones window.


Manchester?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

where is the mum ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Manchester?


i mate thats the one, or gunchester should i say.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

andysutils said:


> i mate thats the one, or gunchester should i say.


naughty that, read about it last night. some thoroughly dodgy ****ers involved from what I saw


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

andysutils said:


> its disgusting what this country is really coming to, just cant get away from it now, it was only yesterday i was housebound cos some fkin idiot I went school with decided to shootout a load of houses on my street and throw a bunch of hand grenades though someones window.





andysutils said:


> i mate thats the one, or gunchester should i say.


The town i grew up in and my old lady lives in where the 2nd incident was ...


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

So the mother would often allow her 12 year old daughter to spend the weekend with at her Grans (which in itself is harmless enough) 9 miles away, with the full knowledge that said Grans live-in partner is an alcoholic serial criminal with over 30 criminal convictions ranging from crack dealing and burglary to assault with a MACHETE!

And the Mother was OK with this? And even worse, the real Father would also have known of this situation and yet appears to have also allowed it. Then we have the Step Father who also would have been in a position to do something. What kind of ****ed up parents/guardians are they? So many people in that girls short life who should have been looking out for her best interests, simply stood back and did nothing thus continuing the cycle. All the adults in this sorry saga are unfit to have or be around children. Whats the betting that this is going to turn out to be yet another Shannon Matthews situation where Social Services were aware of this lifestyle, files were gathered, visits were conducted, clip board forms were filled in, boxes were ticked yada yada yada?

If I had a child, there is no way in this life or the next I would even consider allowing my child to spend just 1 minute, let alone a weekend, with another person, family or not, who had a criminal past like this Hazel character.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> its disgusting what this country is really coming to, just cant get away from it now, it was only yesterday i was housebound cos some fkin idiot I went school with decided to shootout a load of houses on my street and throw a bunch of hand grenades though someones window.


As in actual live high explosive military hand grenades? Or home pyrotechnic charges?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

smh

how the fcuk do you convince a neighbor to assist you in covering up your granddaughters death/murder? they should all burn


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

stev249er said:


> As in actual live high explosive military hand grenades? Or home pyrotechnic charges?


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/s/1585889_manhunt-as-dad-david-short-killed-in-clayton-grenade-attack---weeks-after-son-mark-was-shot-dead


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

andysutils said:


> its disgusting what this country is really coming to, just cant get away from it now, it was only yesterday i was housebound cos some fkin idiot I went school with decided to shootout a load of houses on my street and throw a bunch of hand grenades though someones window.


There are some dangerous people in this world and it's never going to get any better unfortunately, which also keeps people like me in a job, sadly!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> There are some dangerous people in this world and it's never going to get any better unfortunately, which also keeps people like me in a job, sadly!


The guy killed yesterday,his family and a few other families are notorious around this area and am actually surprised something this like didnt happen a long time ago to him ...

Milky knows of the families im talking about


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> The guy killed yesterday,his family and a few other families are notorious around this area and am actually surprised something this like didnt happen a long time ago to him ...
> 
> Milky knows of the families im talking about


Notorious for what?? Drugs, arms and just general violence? It does seem like its completely because of the three reasons before that this happened.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> *Notorious for what??* Drugs, arms and just general violence? It does seem like its completely because of the three reasons before that this happened.


Everything and then some


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Couple of families like that around here. I play football with the nephew of one of the big families round here, he's a cracking lad though and doesnt want to be involved with all the sh1t that goes on.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

See post 63, just call me dci


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

So what actually happen ? I'm getting confused with the story . Was she killed be the grandmother or grandfather ? Or both ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Daz1245 said:


> So what actually happen ? I'm getting confused with the story . Was she killed be the grandmother or grandfather ? Or both ?


Possibly a neighbour involved as well..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Possibly a neighbour involved as well..


as i understand it there was a time where i think it's accepted that it was just tia and the bloke in the house unless i'm wrong? the grandmother wasn't around for a good few hours

as i read it, and this is no way fact i'm just guessing based on similar past cases and what i've seen of the story as it's developed, the bloke has tried it on with the girl or some sick sh1t, wound up killing her in the process, got the grandmother in on it afterwards telling her it was some kind of accident but because of his past the old bill wouldnt believe him so she's helped cover it up, the same sort of turn out with the ian huntly thing where i think his bird gave him an alibi because he told her a similar story, i know this is different what with the girl being her grandaughter but these seem like some fcuked up people, and they've some how got a neighbour involved in the cover up

bunch of cnuts


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> as i understand it there was a time where i think it's accepted that it was just tia and the bloke in the house unless i'm wrong? the grandmother wasn't around for a good few hours
> 
> as i read it, and this is no way fact i'm just guessing based on similar past cases and what i've seen of the story as it's developed, the bloke has tried it on with the girl or some sick sh1t, wound up killing her in the process, got the grandmother in on it afterwards telling her it was some kind of accident but because of his past the old bill wouldnt believe him so she's helped cover it up, the same sort of turn out with the ian huntly thing where i think his bird gave him an alibi because he told her a similar story, i know this is different what with the girl being her grandaughter but these seem like some fcuked up people, and they've some how got a neighbour involved in the cover up too
> 
> bunch of cnuts


Just read Sky news mate and its the Grandmother who is the murder suspect.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Just read Sky news mate and its the Grandmother who is the murder suspect.


really? that does surprise me

fcuk knows what's happend then


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Grandmother probably killed her asked neighbour to help put some heavy ass box in the loft.

Then got her partner to lie his **** off to police saying he saw her go out and thought she was going the shops.

Watch the sky news clips of grandmother asked to leave the house after they found the body face is emotionless, no hurt or anguish nothing!

I honestly think grandmother killed her, and partner is covering it up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Grandmother probably killed her asked neighbour to help put some heavy ass box in the loft.
> 
> Then got her partner to lie his **** off to police saying he saw her go out and thought she was going the shops.
> 
> ...


And we all jumped on the bandwagon to kill HIM... !


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

In fact those terraced houses may have interconnecting loft space?

Just a thought!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> In fact those terraced houses may have interconnecting loft space?
> 
> Just a thought!


That was suggested in one of the tabloids mate,sick if true.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> That was suggested in one of the tabloids mate,sick if true.


Would explain why cops wouldn't find body if it's above someone else's house. The police probably said does anyone else have access to loft space, and if boxes we're covering hatch they wouldn't see the door to others.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> And we all jumped on the bandwagon to kill HIM... !


if he's helped cover it up though then fcuk him

i know we don't know the details, if the grandmother did kill her then what excuse could she give him that wouldn't lead him to tell her to fcuk right off and go straight to the old bill?

lets say for example though the guy struggles with a lack of morals and is happy to go along with the cover story, when it quickly becomes clear that he's lying did he not envisage that everyone was gonna assume that he raped and murdered her, that at the very least you would've thought would've compelled him not to go along with it

you're right though mate and ashcrapper made the point earlier in the thread about the weird proffesser dude that got completely vilified in the media when that girl was killed and it turned out he had nothing to do with it, i'll admit it the pattern this followed and from having seen the similar high profile cases we all have in the news i'd of put money on the bloke having sexually assaulted her then killed her to cover it up, i hate making genralised assumptions like that about people without proper evidence but i'm guilty of doing that in this instance

really surprised that that the grandmothers the one thats been put in the frame for it though, i just can't work out what's occoured


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope whoever has committed this horrible crime gets what he/she deserves in prison very quickly.

Sickens me when anyone commits crimes against kids


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

TG123 said:


> if he's helped cover it up though then fcuk him
> 
> i know we don't know the details, if the grandmother did kill her then what excuse could she give him that wouldn't lead him to tell her to fcuk right off and go straight to the old bill?
> 
> ...


Kid got Lippy got a smack and sent to room. Next morning/that evening kid dies from head injury grandma and partner panic stash body in loft, get neighbour involved to open interconnecting loft space so no body found in their house.

The three of them come up with story she went out and never came home.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Kid got Lippy got a smack and sent to room. Next morning/that evening kid dies from head injury grandma and partner panic stash body in loft, get neighbour involved to open interconnecting loft space so no body found in their house.
> 
> The three of them come up with story she went out and never came home.


The neighbour may not have known anything.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Kid got Lippy got a smack and sent to room. Next morning/that evening kid dies from head injury grandma and partner panic stash body in loft, get neighbour involved to open interconnecting loft space so no body found in their house.
> 
> The three of them come up with story she went out and never came home.


yeah sounds plausible


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

has the cause of death been released?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> The guy killed yesterday,his family and a few other families are notorious around this area and am actually surprised something this like didnt happen a long time ago to him ...
> 
> Milky knows of the families im talking about


i know mate, knew about shorty in the 90s cos i was dragged out the tolbar cos someone i was out drinking with had just gone home and got his gun on new years even back in 98 and shot him and 2 other blokes he was with.

Big downfall really as short was always anti drugs years ago trying to steer clear of any drug involvement, just ran mostly protection and security rackets.

Im surprised how the fck dale actually got this involved in all this, I always got on with him and his brother.

anyway thats enough from me, sorry for hijacking thread and going off topic.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> In fact those terraced houses may have interconnecting loft space?
> 
> Just a thought!


nah m8 they don't , well the ones I've worked in did not, might not be the case for all the loft spaces though.

EDIT* the loft spaces I've seen up there were all bricked up, I imagine a lot of noise if someone was to try and break through to next house.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Wonder why this girl wanted to even stay at that house? Would love to know the reason... it can't be for the great character of grandma and step grandpa!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breeny said:


> nah m8 they don't , well the ones I've worked in did not, might not be the case for all the loft spaces though.


Older houses have crap dividing walls mate.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

wont know the full details until the trial, but i know in my mind that the whole sorry saga will be based on sex.....i grew up on estates like that and some of the families there would put the people of Sodom and Gomorrah to shame...i feel sorry for the detectives who will compile all the information, they will have some sleepless nights.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

just said on the news, that the second search police carried out did include the loft space.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not suprised the whole family looked dodgy apart from the victim


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

justin case said:


> wont know the full details until the trial, but i know in my mind that the whole sorry saga will be based on sex.....i grew up on estates like that and some of the families there would put the people of Sodom and Gomorrah to shame...i feel sorry for the detectives who will compile all the information, they will have some sleepless nights.


An important point here. Whatever your thoughts about the police you have to have sympathy for ordinary people who have to sift through all the filth and corruption that cases like this entail. It's not something most folk would cope well with tbf...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> In fact those terraced houses may have interconnecting loft space?
> 
> Just a thought!





GolfDelta said:


> That was suggested in one of the tabloids mate,sick if true.


Building code/fire regulations are that there must be a brick firewall between each houses loft space. Those are council houses so that'll be up to standard.

Where exactly is the mother in all this? I've not heard one thing about her except that tonight police have issued an apology to her for it taking so long!

The mother used to go out with the step-grandfather so she knew all about his criminal past.....

The other thing is that she's not been identified yet still.... gotta wonder what sort of state she must have been found in if they cant identify her......


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

what kind of sick fvvk wud to that?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> And we all jumped on the bandwagon to kill HIM... !


fancy that


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> fancy that


Grandmas partner charged with murder!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

We DID search the loft but missed Tia's body: Police make startling admission as step-grandad is charged with murder after grandmother and neighbour are arrested


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know how to quote, but that's what I was thinking yesterday zara!

It kept saying she hasn't been ''formally identified'', does 'formally' mean by a family member etc looking at her? And does that mean she's unrecognisable? Sad, sad world we live in!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they have to do a post mortem before they get a family member to identify her.

I do think that if she was unrecognisable , something would have come out in the media by now


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

She's only young so identifying her by dental records or other methods could be tricky. Add the fact that she's been decomposing in a warm loft, I should think that the probably don't want a family member to identify her as it will not be a pleasant site.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> We DID search the loft but missed Tia's body: Police make startling admission as step-grandad is charged with murder after grandmother and neighbour are arrested


Yep, they have issuesd an apology and said it was an error that they didn't find the body last saturday. Sorry to say it but I told you so!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> Yep, they have issuesd an apology and said it was an error that they didn't find the body last saturday. Sorry to say it but I told you so!


And now that the details have been released your criticism is warranted.

I'm starting to think that her body wasn't just lying there. The Police have admitted that they had actually searched the area her body was found. Not just the loft space but the actual area the body was. If they searched the actual area that the body was in then she must have either been in pieces or crammed into something because I find it hard to believe that they just missed a body lying there.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> And now that the details have been released your criticism is warranted.
> 
> I'm starting to think that her body wasn't just lying there. The Police have admitted that they had actually searched the area her body was found. Not just the loft space but the actual area the body was. If they searched the actual area that the body was in then she must have either been in pieces or crammed into something because I find it hard to believe that they just missed a body lying there.


There was speculation in one of the tabloids that the loft spaces are interlinked,which would make sense why the neighbour was arrested as 'assisting an offender',perhaps moving the body back and forth.Doesn't bare thinking about how someone could treat a loved ones body like that.Subhumans.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I read on one of the searches they they removed her bedding and duvet and placed it in evidence bags.

Will be interesting to find out what actually went on.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

god theres some scum in the world

and shame on those people who put their children into these situations and lives where they are exposed to such filth


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

sick sick world


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Building code/fire regulations are that there must be a brick firewall between each houses loft space. Those are council houses so that'll be up to standard.
> 
> Where exactly is the mother in all this? I've not heard one thing about her except that tonight police have issued an apology to her for it taking so long!
> 
> ...


Not entirely true about the loft spaces, I've seen some intact one last week where the lofts are joined had a small fireproof door with two padlocks on it.

Just been sitting here in the garden thinking would people be less likely to commit crime if they knew it would be a lot harder in jail?

Once saw a homeless bloke being talked to by the police he had cut another homeless bloke across the face, all he kept saying when he was getting arrested was how long will I get in prison for this is better be a long time or I'll do something else. Sad really when you can have a better life in prison than on the outside.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I read on one of the searches they they removed her bedding and duvet and placed it in evidence bags.
> 
> Will be interesting to find out what actually went on.


starting to think it was probably the turn out i suggested a couple of pages back

no doubt they'll all be pointing fingers at eachother though

seems pretty clear now what's probably happend, it's a fcuked up world


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

think alot of people in general are getting tired of these pieces of sh!t that inhabit our society and communities. gotta pull together and let it be known it wont be tolerated. afew scumbags couldnt do anything against a united community thats had enough of the BS

just like when that group of lads banded together to protect there neighborhoods during the riots


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sick cnut, id love to be part of a vigalante gang that goes around sorting scum out because we all know the law system in this country is a complete joke


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> sick cnut, id love to be part of a vigalante gang that goes around sorting scum out because we all know the law system in this country is a complete joke


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> sick cnut, id love to be part of a vigalante gang that goes around sorting scum out because we all know the law system in this country is a complete joke


As a law grad I can tell you the law is perfectly fine, it's the odd idiotic judge that comes to the wrong decision with some whimsical reasoning to back it up that is the real problem.

Blame the judges, the law is fine (by and large.) Edited in honor of TG123, I love you big guy.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> As a law grad I can tell you the law is perfectly fine, it's the odd idiotic judge that comes to the wrong decision with some whimsical reasoning to back it up that is the real problem.
> 
> Blame the judges, the law is fine (by enlarge.)


shouldn't it be "by and large" not "by enlarge"

if so then you being a law grad does not enthuse me that "the law is perfectly fine"


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

TG123 said:


> shouldn't it be "by and large" not "by enlarge"
> 
> if so then you being a law grad does not enthuse me that "the law is perfectly fine"


Always enjoy being insulted on this forum for absolutely no reason.

Whoopedy doo you caught me out, I used the wrong word, whatever shall I do now?

Grow up mate.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Always enjoy being insulted on this forum for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Whoopedy doo you caught me out, I used the wrong word, whatever shall I do now?
> 
> Grow up mate.


lol

i liked the irony of a law grad coming on here to represent the legal world and pontificate to the forum about how the legal system in this country is fine whilst at the same time making a etymological error that an 8 year old would struggle to make, detracted a little bit from the sentiment of your argument 

if anyone else had of said it i'd of said nothing but when someone makes a point of speaking as a law grad so as to represent their profession and starts banging on about how the system in place in the country is fine whilst showing a shocking lack of understanding for basic english it's hard not to notice

my grammar, speling etc is appalling but i'm not professing to be an authority on english, when someone comes on here and says everythings fine in the legal system, i'm a law grad and can speak as an authority on the subject yet in the same sentence shows that he doesn't know the difference between "by enlarge" and "by and large" i just find that sh1t funny

when sending out legal documents probably get a legal clerk to proof read it first, or a random 10 year old :thumbup1:

good luck with your career in law


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> lol
> 
> i liked the irony of a law grad coming on here to represent the legal world and pontificate to the forum about how the legal system in this country is fine whilst at the same time making a etymological error that an 8 year old would struggle to make, detracted a little bit from the sentiment of your argument
> 
> ...


ouch.

popcorn time...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Sad story.

Not sure if it's been mentioned but her body must have been well wrapped? Not sure on exactly when the house was searched but to miss a body of several days, the smell would be awful in warm weather.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now now ladies, lets not get too silly about a typo !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TECH said:


> Sad story.
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned but her body must have been well wrapped? Not sure on exactly when the house was searched but to miss a body of several days, the smell would be awful in warm weather.


not to get too grim mate but for them to miss it twice and need dogs to find it, im guessing it was cut up into pieces and hidden around the attic in things you wouldn't even think about looking in. speculation of course but the fact the body hasn't been identified yet makes me wonder if its even recognisable.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> not to get too grim mate but for them to miss it twice and need dogs to find it, im guessing it was cut up into pieces and hidden around the attic in things you wouldn't even think about looking in. speculation of course but the fact the body hasn't been identified yet makes me wonder if its even recognisable.


No way mate,

No way on gods earth have they been able to chop up a body in that house and the poilce not even have a hint about it.

Sorry mate but miles out with that one IMO


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

So what was enlarged ?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol
> 
> i liked the irony of a law grad coming on here to represent the legal world and pontificate to the forum about how the legal system in this country is fine whilst at the same time making a etymological error that an 8 year old would struggle to make, detracted a little bit from the sentiment of your argument
> 
> ...


Bless your sweet little heart, going straight to the thesaurus to help you find some nifty synonyms to make you sound clever. Here's an idea, let's scrap IQ tests/exams and just throw down a 'write down all these phrases correctly' exam. As one's ability to do this clearly correlates with their IQ why not? All the extra money saved from not needing all these pesky maths and science teachers could be better spent elsewhere. I'll just get on to writing a letter tomorrow and sending it off to my local MP, will of course credit you at the bottom for this ingenious idea.

In real terms though, you seem pretty frustrated with the fact that I've done law. It's not the mistake I made that caused it, it sounds like you just have issues with lawyers in general. Tell it to somebody who gives a ****.

Thank you for the good luck. x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mez said:


> So what was enlarged ?


A red bar under your name if you dont drop it !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> not to get too grim mate but for them to miss it twice and need dogs to find it, im guessing it was cut up into pieces and hidden around the attic in things you wouldn't even think about looking in. speculation of course but the fact the body hasn't been identified yet makes me wonder if its even recognisable.


Even cut up you get smell. Essentially it's rotting meat so weather it's whole or in very small pieces you'll still get a horrible smell a day or so later, followed by flies and other not very nice things.

Very sorry if anybody is offended by me being factual and grim, mods please delete if you feel it's not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another level and TG

This thread is about a kid being murdered so the pair of you grow up and show some respect instead of point scoring and looking pathetic.

Any more and l will just delete all your posts, end of !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> No way mate,
> 
> No way on gods earth have they been able to chop up a body in that house and the poilce not even have a hint about it.
> 
> Sorry mate but miles out with that one IMO


This.

You've got a lot of meat and bone. You'd need to be skilled and tooled up, not to mention you'd never fully clean up after.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> I'll just get on to writing a letter tomorrow and sending it off to my local MP


probably not the best idea mate


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> Another level and TG
> 
> This thread is about a kid being murdered so the pair of you grow up and show some respect instead of point scoring and looking pathetic.
> 
> Any more and l will just delete all your posts, end of !


I had nothing more to say, hence my 'x' signing off. 

He knows.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Another level and TG
> 
> This thread is about a kid being murdered so the pair of you grow up and show some respect instead of point scoring and looking pathetic.
> 
> Any more and l will just delete all your posts, end of !


sorry just seen this

i'm done


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't believe even on this thread an argument has managed to start about a flipping spelling mistake. Who cares and have some respect for the little girl who has just been murdered or did u forget about that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TECH said:


> This.
> 
> You've got a lot of meat and bone. You'd need to be skilled and tooled up, not to mention you'd never fully clean up after.


could have been done in the neighbors house hence the arrest?

your right though tbf even i dont believe that :lol:

didn't even think of the amount of blood that would be involved. Im sure it will all come out during the trial, all we can hope for is that she didnt suffer too badly!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe even on this thread an argument has managed to start about a flipping spelling mistake. Who cares and have some respect for the little girl who has just been murdered or did u forget about that.


Amen to that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm just struggling to accept the police couldn't smell a body of several days in heat.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> could have been done in the neighbors house hence the arrest?
> 
> your right though tbf even i dont believe that :lol:
> 
> didn't even think of the amount of blood that would be involved. Im sure it will all come out during the trial, all we can hope for is that she didnt suffer too badly!


Apparently the neighbor gave a false statement, so aided them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm just struggling to accept the police couldn't smell a body of several days in heat.


maybe it was frozen or something? do bodys start decomposing pretty much straight away or does it take time? what was it 9 days in total?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TECH said:


> I'm just struggling to accept the police couldn't smell a body of several days in heat.


No-one knows exactly what condition her body was kept in,where exactly she was found.None of the facts have been released yet so while I do see your very valid point,everything said is just pure guess work and conjecture.I personally think it's in pretty bad taste to speculate on the ins and out of a childs murder.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> No-one knows exactly what condition her body was kept in,where exactly she was found.None of the facts have been released yet so while I do see your very valid point,everything said is just pure guess work and conjecture.I personally think it's in pretty bad taste to speculate on the ins and out of a childs murder.


That's fair enough mate I honestly wouldn't want to offend anybody. I would say though that on this website, clicking in to a forum called 'Tia's body found' you must expect to find people speculating?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm just struggling to accept the police couldn't smell a body of several days in heat.


x2 I just don't get it.

No disrespect to the police because every1 makes mistakes in their job. And they will try and cover this up somehow.

Too many people will get caught up in the mistakes the police have made and push the murder of a little girl aside


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> maybe it was frozen or something? do bodys start decomposing pretty much straight away or does it take time? what was it 9 days in total?


A body will start decomposing from the moment of death. Gradually a lot of things happen and I'm not going into too much details becuase I'm sure not many people want to know. All I will say is after about 24 hours the body reaches the same temperature of it's surroundings and that's when you get a really heavy smell. After a few more days gases and fluid escape the body and you get more smell.

Freezing will slow this down as it slows everthing down. This is in part why when people die from hypothermia, we have the saying 'they're not dead until they're warm and dead'.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TECH said:


> That's fair enough mate I honestly wouldn't want to offend anybody. I would say though that on this website, clicking in to a forum called 'Tia's body found' you must expect to find people speculating?


I think stuff like 'I think it was the Gran/step Grandad' or 'I bet the neighbour helped' is different from discussing the decomposition of a corpse to be fair!I'm not having a go at you personally.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe even on this thread an argument has managed to start about a flipping spelling mistake. Who cares and have some respect for the little girl who has just been murdered or did u forget about that.


the thread had develoved and evolved into the broader issue of whether or not the legal system in this country in sufficent

there was a barny about 6 pages back that digressed onto a heated discussion about vigilantes etc why did no one bunk in there and say it was off topic?

tbh this is for milky as well as kay to but i don't buy the whole "show some respect" stuff, it's very facebook or twitter-ishy when people say "RT for respect" on twitter or "copy and paste for respect" on facebook, like if you don't do it you're a bad person lol, that's got nothing to do with respect that's just people looking for attention

this thread has hardly been a shining trubute to the girl, all kinds of grusome suppositions, arguments, people having digs at one another, so i resent the suggestion that i've shown a lack of respect for the girl, milky as a mod you've made the wrong judgement about my disrespect, i never intended to be disrespectful about the girl, it's a horrible situation and i resent the suggestion i'd make light of it or not show the proper respect, kay you've said the same thing, probably becasue you thought it would sound popular, what do you want me to do sit here and constantly cry for the girl? it's so condescending to say did you forget about the murdered girl, did you forget about 100,000 babies and children who died in africa today in appaling conditions? no you probably didn't even think about it and in that sense this whole thread is in bad taste, anything posted on it other that "rip tia" should be considered disrespectful

it's not exactly the kind of thing you'd discuss down the pub and if you did you'd probably say nothing more than: "fcuked up situation" and then unfortunatly you'd just get on with your life so i resent the accusasions that on a bb'ing forum on a thread like this that's already had all different kinds of levels of stuff that could be considered as being disrespectful because we went slightly off topic and got out of a prams a little bit about something silly we no longer have value for human life or the same kind of morals as you guys, it's bollox


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

A friend of mines dad is a prison officer, he said people who do things like this have to be kept separate for their own safety... I know it violates all sorts of laws but fcuk them, they deserve whatever comes to them inside! I can guarantee it won't be nice either.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> x2 I just don't get it.
> 
> No disrespect to the police because every1 makes mistakes in their job. And they will try and cover this up somehow.
> 
> Too many people will get caught up in the mistakes the police have made and push the murder of a little girl aside


haven't the police apologised to her mother as it was 'officer error' which lead to the body being missed the first time they searched? sure i read that somewhere?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I'm still going with the body was in tact and the body was in the loft reckon Stuart hazel broke the interconnecting loft door and stashed it in neighbours loft shut door and piled boxes in front of it, hence neighbours arrest for assisting an offender.

Cutting up the body would make way too much mess to hide!

They probably didn't formally identify the body coz it was obvious it was the kid.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> I'm still going with the body was in tact and the body was in the loft reckon Stuart hazel broke the interconnecting loft door and stashed it in neighbours loft shut door and piled boxes in front of it, hence neighbours arrest for assisting an offender.
> 
> Cutting up the body would make way too much mess to hide!
> 
> They probably didn't formally identify the body coz it was obvious it was the kid.


Wud still need formally identifying for police records mate


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> A friend of mines dad is a prison officer, he said people who do things like this have to be kept separate for their own safety... I know it violates all sorts of laws but fcuk them, they deserve whatever comes to them inside! I can guarantee it won't be nice either.


He will be placed on a vp wing vulnerable prisoners with all the other scum discussing what they did to their victims.

He will be protected to the max!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> x2 I just don't get it.
> 
> No disrespect to the police because every1 makes mistakes in their job. And they will try and cover this up somehow.
> 
> Too many people will get caught up in the mistakes the police have made and push the murder of a little girl aside


The police did issue an apology straight away though regarding missing the body, so not really tried to cover it up.

But none of us will ever know what truly happened.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I think stuff like 'I think it was the Gran/step Grandad' or 'I bet the neighbour helped' is different from discussing the decomposition of a corpse to be fair!I'm not having a go at you personally.


I understand your point mate. I just wanted to add my opinion about something I felt was odd. I won't go into any further detail about that side of things becuase I honestly don't intend to upset anybody with these posts and I appreciate it's a sensitive topic.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> He will be placed on a vp wing vulnerable prisoners with all the other scum discussing what they did to their victims.
> 
> He will be protected to the max!


single cell too. use of the gym/exercise area on his own as he cant be in contact with the other prisoners. eats in his own cell in front of the tv, as solitary and basic is only for people who have been 'bad' inside prison and used as a punishment. so provided he follows the rules apart from the lack of freedom he will have it good.

someone will get hold of him in prison though thats pretty much a dead cert, prison officers do a good job, but not that good! there will be a slip up and he will have an accident. hopefully.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> not to get too grim mate but for them to miss it twice and need dogs to find it, im guessing it was cut up into pieces and hidden around the attic in things you wouldn't even think about looking in. speculation of course but the fact the body hasn't been identified yet makes me wonder if its even recognisable.





TECH said:


> I'm just struggling to accept the police couldn't smell a body of several days in heat.


I've been thinking these things.... 8 days after she went missing they found her - what the hell?

onthebuild.... I've a feeling you may be partly right. The cadaver dogs immediately gave a positive response, yet it took them 4 hours to find the body according to the news? I also commented earlier about the fact it hadn't been identified....

They found it on the FOURTH search of the house, and one of the previous 3 searches had been with police dogs (though not cadaver dogs). A comment was made on the news that they had still to decipher how long the body had been in the place that they found it... I see it was found in a place they previously searched so it looks as though the body was maybe moved at some point.

I've a feeling when it all comes out, its going to be quite shocking


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> the thread had develoved and evolved into the broader issue of whether or not the legal system in this country in sufficent
> 
> there was a barny about 6 pages back that digressed onto a heated discussion about vigilantes etc why did no one bunk in there and say it was off topic?
> 
> ...


Seriously shut up. U sound like a dik. I wrote it to be popular, of course... That's it. Asshole. U started over a spelling mistake, get a grip. U want to say anything else PM me. It's not for this thread.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously guys

Have some respect please !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Why is everyone going on about having some respect????

Wondering what went on and speculating about possible theories is NOT disrespectful.

****ing load of politically correct bollocks.

We are ALL sympathetic and horrified and distraught at whats happened. Wondering and wanting to know HOW is human nature so you all need to get off your high horses and accept that curiosity is normal.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> U want to say anything else PM me. It's not for this thread.


hahha wtf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kaywoodham said:


> Seriously shut up. U sound like a dik. I wrote it to be popular, of course... That's it. Asshole. U started over a spelling mistake, get a grip. U want to say anything else PM me. It's not for this thread.


Please don't insult other members on the forum if you have an issue please report it to the MOD team


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Please don't insult other members on the forum if you have an issue please report it to the MOD team


Sorry Paul


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123:3381754 said:


> the thread had develoved and evolved into the broader issue of whether or not the legal system in this country in sufficent
> 
> there was a barny about 6 pages back that digressed onto a heated discussion about vigilantes etc why did no one bunk in there and say it was off topic?
> 
> ...


Ok maybe disrespect was the wrong choice of word but l stand on you need to grow up rather than making a big scene over an innocent mix up of words.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni:3382298 said:


> Why is everyone going on about having some respect????
> 
> Wondering what went on and speculating about possible theories is NOT disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Again l accept this as a fair point but the original argument was petty and pathetic.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why is everyone going on about having some respect????
> 
> Wondering what went on and speculating about possible theories is NOT disrespectful.
> 
> ...


well said. couldnt agree more


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/story/971757/tia-sharp-hazell-held-over-body-in-bag


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I pray to holy sh1t that he DOES get bail !!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I pray to holy sh1t that he DOES get bail !!!


10,000/1


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just been watching it on the news, wrapped in a bin bag and a sheet in the loft, still no formal identification and they've paused the post-mortem.....? Curious.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

None of it seems to make sense at the moment at all really, like what reasons would they have not to finish the post mortem yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just been watching it on the news, wrapped in a bin bag and a sheet in the loft, still no formal identification and they've paused the post-mortem.....? Curious.....


yeah i saw they had stopped the post mortem and were meant to be continuing today. Very strange, i think more and more is going to come out about this case, and I cant see it being very nice at all.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

They suspect she was smothered by the bruising that was sustained!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well this is an unpleasant speculation, but the guy who's been arrested went out with the mother then the grandmother. My guess is he went for the hat-trick..... smothering may fit in with this.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well this is an unpleasant speculation, but the guy who's been arrested went out with the mother then the grandmother. My guess is he went for the hat-trick..... smothering may fit in with this.


Quite possibly, sad to say.

Think I read the neighbour lied about seeing the girl walking down the street.

There must be some underlying issue between mother, grandmother and step grandad. Whether they don't get on now, and the kid was the only link between them apart from being related. So with her out the way no need for contact between parents/grandparents.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm wondering whether he was only with the pair of them for the girl and somehow managed to sort this nice little set up for himself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm wondering whether he was only with the pair of them for the girl and somehow managed to sort this nice little set up for himself


more than likely, sounds pretty spot on.


----------

